
Ruleby: The Rule Engine for Ruby - chaostheory
http://www.adaruby.com/2007/12/07/ruleby-the-rule-engine-for-ruby/
======
Readmore
This is cool, basically a Ruby version of Clips. I used that to build an
Expert System that dynamically changed the security policy of an SeLinux
system depending on the state of the system and its network for my Master's
Thesis. You can do some pretty amazing things with Expert Systems if you
design them well. PDF link to one of my presentations if anyone is interested.
[http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=3&url=h...](http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=3&url=http%3A%2F%2Fselinux-
symposium.org%2F2006%2Fslides%2F03-dpea.pdf&ei=sLBiR4CiMJa-
hAL9_KCKDw&usg=AFQjCNG2peNF-qFD6rWrR9h2cDPfNy3Ybg&sig2=IPZD4v4xCqmaiv42n4uQ3g)

------
hello_moto
Please put the right link to Ruleby. This blog is full of copy-paste of the
actual links (of any subject).

------
henning
It reads just like English!

    
    
        v[:m].status = :GOODBYE
        e.modify v[:m]

